# Brittany Ferry Code



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Does anyone have a Brittany Ferry code we could use for our sailing in December please.

Many thanks

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pm on its way


----------



## axebiker (Jul 24, 2019)

By all means feel free to use mine


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

@axebiker

Beware, under the terms of the BF scheme, it s not permitted to openly share your number like that, if BF become aware then they will disallow your code and cancel membership.....

There speaks the voice of experience as it happened to me when I did exactly that...

If you can still edit the post, remove your number now to avoid trouble, by my reckoning you have about 7 minutes to do that before the one hour edit limit kicks in....


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If anyone would like my code please PM me.

Andy


----------



## axebiker (Jul 24, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, didn't know that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats cos BF want you to stump up the £90 to join yourself. Hardly worth it for one trip a year. 

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thats cos BF want you to stump up the £90 to join yourself. Hardly worth it for one trip a year.
> 
> Ray.


But it's certainly worth asking a Club Voyage member (like me!) for a code.

We go across a couple of times a year at least and, because we are tuggers so have to basically pay for two car spaces on the deck, the savings are very worthwhile. In fact we save _just_ over the cost of a years membership (about a fiver) per trip. Any additional trips involve a pretty substantial 30% saving especially on our "local" Poole - Cherbourg crossing.

Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We became members of BF Owners Abroad (as it was then) about 11 years ago when we bought our house, we travelled over (to cut the grasss and sweep up the dead flies) virtually every holiday except Christmas.

We then converted a barn to a luxury gite and it is perfectly OK to pass on the code to family and gite renters, so we do. We get a £10 allowance towards a ferry trip each time our code is used (same as Mr Plodd) up to a maximum of £150. 

Most years we get a £30 - £40 allowance. 

We also get UP TO a 30% discount off our bookings, note that bit "up to"....... it is generally 20%. AND we get a discount off meals and a free breakfast (basic) so to us it generally represents good value - we do 3 or 4 trips each year so the £90 per year cost is covered, although BF is by far the most expensive crossing of all - they will justifiably claim that is because it is the LONGEST crossing.

All of these details can be covered if you take the tine to read the terms and conditions for the scheme - where the restrictions on sharing your code are also explained.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave. I would 'join' if we crossed more than once a year but we don't so it it's not economic for us. Plus we can get 20% via a friend.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If anyone would like to share their code with me I would be grateful. We are not sure if or when we will travel but the saving is worth having if we do.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

PM sent

Andy


----------

